

Show HN: Free Thai-English dictionary for iOS - crishoj
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id707246890

======
crishoj
I post this in case any language learners out there haven't discovered the app
yet. Having an offline dictionary on the go is invaluable, and while most
other Thai dictionaries for iOS are based on the LEXiTRON resource
([http://lexitron.nectec.or.th/](http://lexitron.nectec.or.th/)), which is
really meant for Thais, this app is based on the crowd-sourced material of
Thai-language.com, which is meant for English-speaking learners of Thai.

